# El Tiante Cigars Event - Sudbury, MA



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Received this email notice:

MEET THE LEGEND HIMSELF, *LUIS TIANT*, AS HE DISCUSSES HIS LINE OF CIGARS, BASEBALL, AND CUBA.

Thursday, March 27th
6-9 pm
At Victory Cigar Bar in Sudbury

Entrance to raffle with any El Tiante purchase
Prizes include:
Autographed Baseball
Autographed Glove
Travel Humidor

Buy 3 El Tiante Cigars and receive 1 free
20% off boxes of El Tiante Cigars

615 Boston Post Road
Sudbury, MA 01776
978.443.4040 www.thevictorycigarbar.com

[email protected]​


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

If only it was a weekend... :ss


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

dunng said:


> If only it was a weekend... :ss


C'mon! It's not that far for you.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

The more the merrier! I just hope Vin doesn't hog all the good raffle prizes again. :BS


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I just hope Vin doesn't hog all the good raffle prizes again.


Yeah, cuz I need another humidor ...:bn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> C'mon! It's not that far for you.


Unfortunately, I will be at the Home Show that night :hn :ss


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Met up with Vin (massphatness) and Patrick (gargoyle) at the event tonight. Vin was an a-hole as usual at least it was great meeting Patrick. 

Everything was going well and everyone was having a great time. Louis Tiant was there and was signing memorabilia. He's a great BOTL. :tu

Unfortunately, the whole night was ruined by Patick sneaking off and paying our bar tab. Then he ran out the back door. 

Thanks a lot Patrick. Very generous of you sir.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gargoyle just made the list ... 'nuff said.

(Maybe he was giddy from winning a Luis Tiante autographed baseball.)


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

It was great to meet you both yesterday! Two class act BOTL. :tu

The El Tiante cigar was ok, but it would have been better if the air was filled with a better quality smoke, but it was still a very enjoyable time. The Oliva event sounds better!


----------

